
Yahoo Discloses New Breach of 1B User Accounts - protomyth
http://www.wsj.com/articles/yahoo-discloses-new-breach-of-1-billion-user-accounts-1481753131
======
sciurus
This is being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180101)

------
_audakel
In case you are looking for the important information, it seems to be MD5 hash
without salt.

